# Canon Issues EOS 5D Classic Service Advisory



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 12, 2015)

```
Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>Please note that the after-sales service period (service reception period) for this product will end on September 30, 2015. The free repairs are also scheduled to end on the same day.</p>
<p>We have discovered that, in rare instances, the main mirror of some EOS 5D Digital SLR cameras may detach due to deterioration in the strength of the adhesive. Accordingly, we would like to convey the details and our service policy concerning this phenomenon.</p>
<p>We offer our sincerest apologies to those customers who have been inconvenienced by this issue. Canon always strives to provide the highest quality products to our customers and we will spare no effort in our quality management to make sure our customers can use our products with confidence. We hope our efforts will earn your understanding.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon

</strong>The main mirror of the camera detaches and images cannot be viewed through the viewfinder.</p>
<p><strong>Affected products

</strong>EOS 5D Digital SLR cameras whose main mirror has detached.</p>
<p><strong>User Support

</strong>We will repair and reinforce the mirror portion of the affected products free of charge. If you own one of the affected products, please contact our Customer Support Center.</p>
<p align="center"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/EOS5D_Mirror_Detachment.jpg"><img class="alignnone wp-image-20323 size-full" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/EOS5D_Mirror_Detachment.jpg" alt="EOS5D_Mirror_Detachment" width="486" height="200" /></a></p>
<p>We appreciate your patience, and we offer our sincerest apologies to the customers using these products who have been inconvenienced by this issue.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e0248004cd94">Canon USA</a>]</p>
```


----------



## Chester (May 12, 2015)

I have a 5D which has not shown this problem (yet). Can I still send in my camera to get it checked and "repaired"..


----------



## exquisitor (May 12, 2015)

Chester said:


> I have a 5D which has not shown this problem (yet). Can I still send in my camera to get it checked and "repaired"..



The problem with the mirror was solved in this later production models (2007-2008). So if your camera is from this time, it should be OK also without any fix. You can check it via serial number at the bottom. If the first digit is 2 or 3, you are fine.
I also have a 5D, it's from 2008 and works perfectly. I don't think Canon will reinforce the mirror or something in your camera, if you don't have a problem with the mirror: "We will repair and reinforce the mirror portion of the *affected products* free of charge."


----------



## Chester (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. My serial number is 0620303546.


----------



## exquisitor (May 12, 2015)

Chester said:


> Thanks for the reply. My serial number is 0620303546.



You are welcome. Your camera is from 2005 and can be affected with the mirror problem. In this case I would recommend to send the camera to Canon. There is always a possibility that they will reject the repair, because the mirror didn't fall off, but who knows.


----------



## Barnett (May 12, 2015)

It is helpful to refer to the original 5D as either the "5D Classic" or "5D MkI", just to avoid any confusion.

My 5D MkI was purchased in late 2006, and it lost its mirror in 2011. I had it fixed and had no problems since then. Still use if often.


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 12, 2015)

Although I was not having problems with my 5D classic, I sent it to Canon a couple of years ago to have the mirror fixed (I was going on a trip and didn't want to have it fall out while I was traveling). They fixed the mirror, cleaned the sensor, etc., all at no charge. If you have an early 5D Classic and haven't had the mirror fixed, I would send it to Canon (before September) whether or not you have had any problems.


----------



## pedro (May 12, 2015)

nice. appreaciative gesture towards their customers.


----------



## mackguyver (May 12, 2015)

pedro said:


> nice. appreaciative gesture towards their customers.


That was my thought - most other companies, Panasonic excluded, but especially Sony, consider their products out of support about a year later. It's nice to see Canon updating firmware on old bodies and doing stuff like this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2015)

My 5D has the fix, It can be visually confirmed, since you can see the re-inforcement bars. 

It would be a shame if someone avoided fixing theirs and it failed later. Canon often replaced the entire mirror box, I suspect it was easier, and they then have the boxes refurbed and ready to change out again. It will cost more than the camera is worth to fix later on.

A 5D for $300-$400 is one of the true bargains out there. The colors are wonderful when compared to my 5D MK III, particularly skin tones.


----------



## zim (May 12, 2015)

pedro said:


> nice. appreaciative gesture towards their customers.



that +100 I think it's bloomin incredible, how old is this camera!


----------



## Chester (May 12, 2015)

I will send it in. Can someone recommend which facility I should use. I currently live in the Caribbean and also have 6 lenses with some haze and fungus...


----------



## LukasS (May 12, 2015)

Mine still holds, but dunno what's its production year, its no.: 2931208097
Love the picture from this camera .


----------



## sulla (May 12, 2015)

Yea, the service center in Austria is also very good. They are very supportive, also with older cameras like my 5D1.

I still wonder what "the after-sales service period (service reception period) for this product will end on September 30, 2015" means. Will Canon not repair 5D1 afterwards? Will it be like the EF 50 1.0, which is totally out-of-service, and if it breaks, that's it?


----------



## sulla (May 12, 2015)

By the way, I just remember, CPS Austria told me earlier this year that the 5D1 will be dropped from CPS programme including support, but they told me it will still be serviced afterwards under normal service terms.

So one can probably relax. It's still a very very capable camera!


----------



## exquisitor (May 12, 2015)

LukasS said:


> Mine still holds, but dunno what's its production year, its no.: 2931208097
> Love the picture from this camera .



The very end of 2007, a late production sample. So the mirror fix is not necessary.


----------



## LukasS (May 12, 2015)

exquisitor said:


> LukasS said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still holds, but dunno what's its production year, its no.: 2931208097
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## marcus (May 13, 2015)

My 5D is also starting with 1 series. My mirror fell of 4 years ago. I couldnt afford to send it for repair, so i glued the mirror back with 1 euro glue from normal store. It worked perfectly, and beleive it or not 2 days ago it fell again ;D. This post came right on time. But still where i leave it will be to much to send it for repairs. So i will try again with normal glue i guess.


----------



## KateH (May 13, 2015)

Wow, thank you Canon for still providing this level of service for a decade-old camera! My recently-purchased-from-Craigslist 5D (0620303xxx) looks to have the updated mirror brackets already. I think I'm the 3rd or 4th owner so I can't be sure of it's history, but it must have been serviced already.

I agree with Mt. Spokane Photography- these are a fantastic 300$ deal for hobbyists! The IQ stands up quite well to my EOS M and Fuji X-E1.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2015)

Chester said:


> I will send it in. Can someone recommend which facility I should use. I currently live in the Caribbean and also have 6 lenses with some haze and fungus...



You will need to find out which Canon facility serves your area. You can't just pick and choose. The Canon web site should tell you where to send it.


----------



## petitBogueBogue (May 13, 2015)

It seems that Canon is having a big problem with its quality control. First the Rebel T6's bubbly sensor, then the 7D2's focusing issue, now the 5D1's falling morror. Good Grief!

If Canon is still trying the fix each of these problems in a piecemeal manner without a more holistic review of its corporate production quality it has pledged, this will inevitably damage its reputation seriously and eventually constitute a brand crisis.

Canon, mind you that you are still not the sole producer in the arena, even if you wishfully like to be the one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

petit BogueBogue said:


> It seems that Canon is having a big problem with its quality control. First the Rebel T6's bubbly sensor, then the 7D2's focusing issue, now the 5D1's falling morror. Good Grief!



Did you miss the fact that the 5D (classic) service announcement is really about the sunset (expiration) of the service notice repair period? The service notice was issued 6 years ago...

Also, did I miss the announcement of a problem with the 7DII? A firmware update to correct a problem at a specific part of the zoom range of one zoom lens doesn't exactly consitiute a QC issue...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 13, 2015)

Hi. 
If I'm not mistaken, Canon put out a bulletin about this when it first occurred, this is just to say come on the clock is ticking, get it done before we drop support. 
This seems bloody decent to me and people are knocking them?

Cheers, Graham. 



petit BogueBogue said:


> It seems that Canon is having a big problem with its quality control. First the Rebel T6's bubbly sensor, then the 7D2's focusing issue, now the 5D1's falling morror. Good Grief!
> 
> If Canon is still trying the fix each of these problems in a piecemeal manner without a more holistic review of its corporate production quality it has pledged, this will inevitably damage its reputation seriously and eventually constitute a brand crisis.
> 
> Canon, mind you that you are still not the sole producer in the arena, even if you wishfully like to be the one.


----------



## keithcooper (May 13, 2015)

Barnett said:


> It is helpful to refer to the original 5D as either the "5D Classic" or "5D MkI", just to avoid any confusion.



No it isn't - it's a 5D in the same way that I also have a 1Ds (OK you can add EOS to the name for true pedantry ;-) )

'Classic' is for fizzy drinks and burgers and the easily confused


----------



## exquisitor (May 13, 2015)

keithcooper said:


> Barnett said:
> 
> 
> > It is helpful to refer to the original 5D as either the "5D Classic" or "5D MkI", just to avoid any confusion.
> ...



The problem is exactly about pedantry. Many people use "5D" name to refer to the current 5D model. As a user of the 5D I've also experienced that people think I actually have 5D III or 5D II, but not the original one. Because of this confusion "5D classic" was invented. But I also don't like it and use rather "mark I", "original" or simply "first". BTW if you are doing a search for 5D by Google, there are a lot more results for 5D III and 5D II. Using of "classic" or "mark I" key words makes it a lot easier.


----------



## SPKoko (May 13, 2015)

pedro said:


> nice. appreaciative gesture towards their customers.



Feeling exactly the same!!


----------



## Sporgon (May 13, 2015)

marcus said:


> My 5D is also starting with 1 series. My mirror fell of 4 years ago. I couldnt afford to send it for repair, so i glued the mirror back with 1 euro glue from normal store. It worked perfectly, and beleive it or not 2 days ago it fell again ;D. This post came right on time. But still where i leave it will be to much to send it for repairs. So i will try again with normal glue i guess.



I tried that and it kept falling out eventually. Best let Canon do it for free, it's a much better fix.

Shame that Canon thought they could get away with simply gluing a mirror onto the tray in the first place on a camera that cost £2,500, but good for them in offering the free modification up to ten years after the camera was introduced. 

Incidentally the mirror falling out of a 5D is the only time I have had a slr / dslr fail in over thirty years of using them, and my brands over that time would be Fujica, Pentax, Nikon & Canon.


----------



## EchoLocation (May 15, 2015)

It's amazing they are still doing this. I bought a used 5D on Craigslist in 2012. I sent it in to Canon, got the mirror reinforced, and got a free sensor cleaning as part of the fix. For those in the know, this was a great way to get an almost "refurbished" 5DC for years on the cheap!


----------



## tog13 (May 15, 2015)

This happened to me, fortunately just a few minutes before a gig ended. The clattering was not a sound any photog needs to hear. A quick search revealed that Canon was repairing these for free, regardless of warranty status. I got quick turnaround service, including a free cleaning and calibration. Very pleased w/Canon!


----------



## kalieaire (May 16, 2015)

keithcooper said:


> Barnett said:
> 
> 
> > It is helpful to refer to the original 5D as either the "5D Classic" or "5D MkI", just to avoid any confusion.
> ...



#truth


----------



## SierraDon (May 17, 2015)

This is my first post, so I hope I get it right--

I called Canon technical support this morning regarding a 5D I was considering purchasing, and spoke with a Tony. I gave him the serial number, which started with a 0, and asked if it needed to be returned for a mirror upgrade. His answer was interesting:

1. If the mirror was not actually broken, they would not reinforce it.

2.MORE CONCERNING- I was told that as of Sept 30, 2015, Canon would NO LONGER work on the 5D. I asked if they would even clean the sensor after Sept 30, and was told NO. 

3.Asking why, Tony said that the technology in the 5D was so old they would no longer work on the camera.

It appears the 5D will be soon unrepairable. 

As I think the camera is a good value, I hope someone can tell me I was misinformed. Right now, I have decided not to pursue purchase of a 5D.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2015)

Hi SierraDon. 
I wonder if Tony just doesn't want the hassle? The implied message, at least how I read it, was that if the mirror has not been reinforced they would do it under their recall program irrespective of whether it appeared to be perfect or not as it is a known manufacturing issue for which a repair is due to the owners of this camera. If you don't yet own a 5D and want one without the hassle buy one that is already done, see the image in the first post, it should have the strips on the side of the mirror shown in the red box. If there are no strips it needs to have the fix. 
As to sensor cleaning, I can't see why you wouldn't be able to pay to have it done through a local shop, or learn to diy, it is quite terrifying the first time you introduce cleaning materials / tools to your own sensor, after that it seems reasonably worry free on the rare occasion that you need to go back in! 
Another way to look at the 5D is that it is so cheap, is it in the same bracket as a clunker car that you would buy and apart from oil and filter service drive it into the ground?
Of course all this may not apply outside of the United States. 

Cheers, Graham. 



SierraDon said:


> This is my first post, so I hope I get it right--
> 
> I called Canon technical support this morning regarding a 5D I was considering purchasing, and spoke with a Tony. I gave him the serial number, which started with a 0, and asked if it needed to be returned for a mirror upgrade. His answer was interesting:
> 
> ...


----------



## dboy (May 17, 2015)

Hi, 

I recently purchased a second hand 5D, but the silver box on the label on the bottom where I would expect the serial number to be is blank. Does anyone know whether the serial number is anywhere else on the body?

Thanks.


----------



## bainsybike (May 17, 2015)

dboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently purchased a second hand 5D, but the silver box on the label on the bottom where I would expect the serial number to be is blank. Does anyone know whether the serial number is anywhere else on the body?
> 
> Thanks.



Don't know about where else on the body it might be, but it can be found in the EXIF data of any images you take with the camera.


----------



## SierraDon (May 17, 2015)

Graham-

I don't know how to quote yet, so:

You said-
Another way to look at the 5D is that it is so cheap, is it in the same bracket as a clunker car that you would buy and apart from oil and filter service drive it into the ground?

Very good point. I know to look for a 2 or 3 in the first digit of the serial number to avoid the mirror and LCD issues, but I don't know if there are any OTHER known issues with the 5D I need to watch for. I would hate to buy a clunker car if I knew that the transmission had a history of going bad in that car---

Thanks!!

Don


----------



## dboy (May 17, 2015)

bainsybike said:


> dboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Got it! Thanks v. much.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 18, 2015)

Hi Don. 
First, I should have said welcome to the forum. 
Second, quote is done by clicking the red quote link top left of any post you wish to quote. 
I agree with you about known failure history, but older products are heading towards the random fail end of life event, just as much risk of a completely unique failure as suffering from a known issue. Roll the dice and see what mistress fate delivers. 

Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



SierraDon said:


> Graham-
> 
> I don't know how to quote yet, so:
> 
> ...


----------



## SierraDon (May 18, 2015)

Graham-

Thank you for the welcome. I will try the quote as you suggested. Is there a way to edit the quote so I don't waste forum space by quoting a whole post when only a few sentences are important??

Yes, fate will determine the longevity of a 5d, but I hope to give fate an assist by waiting for a 2 or 3 first digit, and minimizing end of life issues by finding one which has not been beat up too much. I have not yet found a way to get a shutter count without sending the camera to Canon, and of course it is too late then. Most sellers seem to try to be honest about the amount of use.

This may take some time!!

Thanks!!

Don





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Don.
> First, I should have said welcome to the forum.
> Second, quote is done by clicking the red quote link top left of any post you wish to quote.
> I agree with you about known failure history, but older products are heading towards the random fail end of life event, just as much risk of a completely unique failure as suffering from a known issue. Roll the dice and see what mistress fate delivers.
> ...


----------



## danski0224 (May 18, 2015)

SierraDon said:


> This is my first post, so I hope I get it right--
> 
> I called Canon technical support this morning regarding a 5D I was considering purchasing, and spoke with a Tony. I gave him the serial number, which started with a 0, and asked if it needed to be returned for a mirror upgrade. His answer was interesting:
> 
> ...




Don't know about SOP on #1.

However, #2 and #3 apply to a great deal of Canon cameras and lenses that are still functioning just fine (for now). 

Unfortunately, Canon chooses to end support for cameras and lenses, some of which still cost quite a bit of money today even though they are no longer repairable either by Canon or 3rd party facilities (USM but non-IS supertelephoto lenses such as the 200mm f/1.8 and the unique 50mm f/1.0 come to mind and all digital cameras from the 1DsII, 1DIV and soon to be 5D and earlier).

Unlike the 1DsII, the 50mm f/1.0 and those USM lenses which are truly non-repairable today, there are lots of 5D's out there. The supply of bodies in good condition and therefore major spare parts are likely to be in good supply for some time to come.

If you want to get a 5D, I wouldn't necessarily let the announced out-of-service date be the deciding factor.

The bigger 3rd party repair facilities will be able to fix the 5D as long as the parts last. Shutter assemblies are the most likely major wear item.

Buy one at a reasonable price (or two) and enjoy it. 

Despite the reported excellent color quality, the lack of AFMA tarnishes the luster for me.


----------



## dolina (May 18, 2015)

They drop support or servicing of certain products as it becomes non-economical to manufacture replacement parts for them.

It is like expecting Apple to repair the original iPhone from 2007 when so very few people still use it today.


----------



## SierraDon (May 18, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> SierraDon said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first post, so I hope I get it right--
> ...



I still have not figured out how to edit a quote-----------

I am considering the 5D as an inexpensive way to check out full frame, with the idea of eventually making the 5D a backup camera to perhaps a 6D. I have a few EF primes, and would like to see how they do with full frame. My current camera is a crop sensor. I am not a pro, I just shoot photos for fun (and take many photos of my grandchildren)

In the idea of being prepared for problems before they happen, can anyone recommend a good third party repair service for the 5D? I live in California, but I expect once the box goes into the mail, it does not matter where the repair facility is located.

Thanks!!


----------



## danski0224 (May 18, 2015)

SierraDon said:


> I still have not figured out how to edit a quote-----------
> 
> I am considering the 5D as an inexpensive way to check out full frame, with the idea of eventually making the 5D a backup camera to perhaps a 6D. I have a few EF primes, and would like to see how they do with full frame. My current camera is a crop sensor. I am not a pro, I just shoot photos for fun (and take many photos of my grandchildren)
> 
> ...



Editing- You just select the text and edit it within the "quote" and "/quote" tags. Much more difficult to do on a phone.

Why worry about a repair service when repairs are not needed yet?

If you really want to "be prepared", buy a 5D and send it off to Canon and have the shutter replaced now before the End of Life date. Of course, like any mechanical part, there is no guarantee that the new or NOS part will last any longer than the old one 

I would suggest doing an internet search for "Canon camera repair" and see what comes up. I have seen Midwest Camera Repair come up frequently, but have no experience with them. There are others.

Risk assessment is part of buying obsolete, "non-repairable" or soon to be obsolete electronics/items. A 5D is selling for ~$400 on eBay right now and it is probably the least expensive way to get into "full frame". At ~$400.00 currently, it may not be worth repairing if/when it breaks at some point in the future. It is unlikely that the value will go up over time, at least in the immediate future.

In many ways, the current 6D is a much better camera and that one is selling for ~$1200.00. Yes, it is 3x the cost, but outside of a single specific reason to get a 5D (color rendition due to the CFA), the 6D is more than 3x the camera compared to the original 5D with many worthwhile improvements over time. The 6D also has at least 10 years of life left in it.

You are aware that the 5D does not have a "self cleaning" sensor, right?

The 6D is likely to be an improvement over your crop camera in most everyday lighting conditions, with a cropped 6D frame being equal or better to the native view of your crop camera. The AF array of the 6D is comparable to what you get in the 5D/5DII with the exception of the center point in the 6D, which is the best of any current canon camera.

Unless you have a 7DII, I'd suggest selling the crop camera and the EF-S lenses if you own them and go for a 6D over the 5D.


----------



## SierraDon (May 18, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Editing- You just select the text and edit it within the "quote" and "/quote" tags. Much more difficult to do on a phone.
> 
> 
> You are aware that the 5D does not have a "self cleaning" sensor, right?
> ...



Yes, I am aware that the 5D sensor is not self-cleaning.

THANK YOU for your suggestion that the 6D is worth the extra $ over the 5D. Since I have saved enough for a 5D, I will continue to save until early fall- by then maybe I can afford a 6D, and if there is a 6Dll on the horizon, I expect that the prices of even a new 6D will drop a bit.

Right now I can buy a new 6D on the CPW website for what most sellers are asking for a used 6D on Craig's list in northern California. So- prices must have already come down a bit--

I will hold on to the 70D for now, as I like it a lot. It may pair well with a 6D after I save up the $. No big hurry as I don't really need a 6D immediately. I was in a hurry with the 5D due to the end of service issue, but that issue goes away with the 6D

Thanks again for your excellent suggestion

Don


----------

